# Dog hunters



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Dogs ran all over me this morning south of hwy 4 in blackwater off of coldwater horse trail rd. Is there any reason they should be running dogs anywhere close to there. I thought dog season was over.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Prolly fox dogs or field trials might be happening.Were they runnin deer,did you see?


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Damn dogs.*

They ruin everybody's hunt. I will be glad when they outlaw that crap


----------



## Team Stuck'em (Oct 12, 2010)

There is a 3 day field trial going on south of Hwy 4. It is permitted through FWC. I'm sure there are several FWC officers up there patroling making sure everything is on the up and up, if you'd like to speak with one of them.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

So it wasn't deer dog hunters. It was a state sanctioned foxdog field trail. They have all kinds of dog field trails in that area thru out the year. Bird dog, rabbit dog, **** dog. They even have a escaped prisoner dog hunt down there or at lease they did.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Kdawg, I thought you were a dog hunter too


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

Being from Georgia, it blew my mind when I got stationed here and heard about hunting deer with dogs...


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

kdawg.84 said:


> They ruin everybody's hunt. I will be glad when they outlaw that crap


 
X10
Every chance I get to hunt on our property in MS there is always some bunch of hunters running their dogs across our property. I get the pleasure of sitting in my stand and watching from a distance as their fat lazy asses pull up and park along the county road below our property. They do at least get out of their trucks and waddle over into the trees below our camp so that they will be "legal" and not be hunting on a public road. Then 20 minutes later from the other direction here come the dogs. It takes a lot of restraint on my part not inflict a wholesale dog-ageddon when they come under my stand or across the field road. I have to keep reminding myself that it's not the dogs fault. 

On one occasion I was at the camp and heard them pull up and release the dogs into our woods right below me. As soon as they drove off I started whistling and directly here came about 10 dogs up to camp. I fed them some leftovers from breakfast and wrote down the owners names and phone numbers from their collars, cut off a bunch of sections of rope, tied them to their collars, loaded them into the truck, drove them about a mile down the road and tied them to the gate at the hunting club's property. Then I went back and got into my stand. About an hour later I heard the hunters driving along the road calling for their dogs, firing their pistol, honking their horn, etc. This went on for about an hour. Then, from across the distance between me and the road I could hear someone hollering something loud and unintelligible on their CB...I guess they found their dogs. 

I didn't see any deer that afternoon but it was probably because I couldn't quit laughing.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have never been dog hunting in my life, but I love it. Keeps the deer on their feet.

Keep in mind, if they outlaw dog hunting, they will outlaw gun hunting 10 years later.....


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

hyco said:


> So it wasn't deer dog hunters. It was a state sanctioned foxdog field trail. They have all kinds of dog field trails in that area thru out the year. Bird dog, rabbit dog, **** dog. They even have a escaped prisoner dog hunt down there or at lease they did.



If this is the case, Then it would be like me getting mad at the duck hunters when I am near a nice pond that the hogs love but so do the ducks?

It seems like anybody that uses dogs to hunt must be an outlaw!


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

bowfisher91 said:


> I have never been dog hunting in my life, but I love it. Keeps the deer on their feet.
> 
> Keep in mind, if they outlaw dog hunting, they will outlaw gun hunting 10 years later.....


probably go something like this, Deer dogs/Hog dogs, rabbit dogs, **** dogs, bird dogs, then anything not primitive/trapping and finally nothing. 

I could see it happening, because us as hunters/outdoorsmen cant seem to get along


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

kdawg.84 said:


> They ruin everybody's hunt. I will be glad when they outlaw that crap


So it's NOT JUST PEOPLE IN ARKANSAS who don't like people running dogs.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

CSA;2524553 It seems like anybody that uses dogs to hunt must be an outlaw![/QUOTE said:


> I've been called worse. I can handle being called an outlaw.:thumbup:.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I know a lot of coyote hunters in Arkansas who catch coyotes with dogs. I didn't know everybody in the state
Hates them.....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Team Stuck'em said:


> There is a 3 day field trial going on south of Hwy 4. It is permitted through FWC. I'm sure there are several FWC officers up there patroling making sure everything is on the up and up, if you'd like to speak with one of them.


They were not in the field trail area and there were no FWC officers around. They ran all over the still hunt area. They can't ever just stay in their section no matter where you go.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

CSA said:


> I could see it happening, because us as hunters/outdoorsmen cant seem to get along


 I get along with anybody who respects my rights as a property owner. If you want to run dogs on your own property more power to you. But to presume that it is ok to help yourself to the resources on my property and use the fact that your dogs have no concept of legal boundaries as an excuse kinda means we aren't gonna get along. If it comes down to a choice between my property rights and your right to hunt....well...just don't force me to choose sides.


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I get along with anybody who respects my rights as a property owner. If you want to run dogs on your own property more power to you. But to presume that it is ok to help yourself to the resources on my property and use the fact that your dogs have no concept of legal boundaries as an excuse kinda means we aren't gonna get along. If it comes down to a choice between my property rights and your right to hunt....well...just don't force me to choose sides.


 

Sir I do agree it seems like you have a problem with a certain group of individuals in your area but not all dog hunters purposely cast dogs on private property!
My thing is it just seems like a lot of people act like dog hunters as a whole are bad, law breaking, unethical, and uncourteous individuals and we should punish all. What about all the individuals that sneak across or shoot across boundary lines that are still hunting, the people that shoot deer off the highways(guess only dog hunters), the people that shoot deer at night or after legal shooting hours. As far as public land goes baiting, growing marijuana, shooting does when not doe season (oh forgot only dog hunters do that too) and what I can't stand the most, letting the animal go to waste(i.e. just cutting the hams off or taking the back strap only, cutting just the horns off) Shooting deer out of season. This is what will get our natural resources taking away or destroyed faster than dog hunting as a whole. *What do individuals complain about the most? My hunt got ruined because of dogs*. Everything That is mentioned above happens a whole lot more than dogs in the wrong area either by intentional or unintentional reasons.
I usually try to stay out of this battle and probably should keep my opinions to myself But as stated earlier it will be just a matter of time before it will all be gone if we can't get along and prosecute the criminals on all types of hunting and not everybody in one type.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

CSA said:


> Sir I do agree it seems like you have a problem with a certain group of individuals in your area but not all dog hunters purposely cast dogs on private property!
> My thing is it just seems like a lot of people act like dog hunters as a whole are bad, law breaking, unethical, and uncourteous individuals and we should punish all. What about all the individuals that sneak across or shoot across boundary lines that are still hunting, the people that shoot deer off the highways(guess only dog hunters), the people that shoot deer at night or after legal shooting hours. As far as public land goes baiting, growing marijuana, shooting does when not doe season (oh forgot only dog hunters do that too) and what I can't stand the most, letting the animal go to waste(i.e. just cutting the hams off or taking the back strap only, cutting just the horns off) Shooting deer out of season. This is what will get our natural resources taking away or destroyed faster than dog hunting as a whole. *What do individuals complain about the most? My hunt got ruined because of dogs*. Everything That is mentioned above happens a whole lot more than dogs in the wrong area either by intentional or unintentional reasons.
> I usually try to stay out of this battle and probably should keep my opinions to myself But as stated earlier it will be just a matter of time before it will all be gone if we can't get along and prosecute the criminals on all types of hunting and not everybody in one type.


X2!!!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

CSA said:


> Sir I do agree it seems like you have a problem with a certain group of individuals in your area but not all dog hunters purposely cast dogs on private property!
> My thing is it just seems like a lot of people act like dog hunters as a whole are bad, law breaking, unethical, and uncourteous individuals and we should punish all. What about all the individuals that sneak across or shoot across boundary lines that are still hunting, the people that shoot deer off the highways(guess only dog hunters), the people that shoot deer at night or after legal shooting hours. As far as public land goes baiting, growing marijuana, shooting does when not doe season (oh forgot only dog hunters do that too) and what I can't stand the most, letting the animal go to waste(i.e. just cutting the hams off or taking the back strap only, cutting just the horns off) Shooting deer out of season. This is what will get our natural resources taking away or destroyed faster than dog hunting as a whole. *What do individuals complain about the most? My hunt got ruined because of dogs*. Everything That is mentioned above happens a whole lot more than dogs in the wrong area either by intentional or unintentional reasons.
> I usually try to stay out of this battle and probably should keep my opinions to myself But as stated earlier it will be just a matter of time before it will all be gone if we can't get along and prosecute the criminals on all types of hunting and not everybody in one type.[/QUOT. So it's to much to ask to keep your dogs out of the still hunt area? And people get pissed cause it happens all the time!


----------



## Team Stuck'em (Oct 12, 2010)

Chadd, the sections that are permitted from FWC to be utilized for this field trial are from Gordon Land Rd East to Hwy 191, Buddy Hardy Rd north to Hwy 4. This includes the still hunt area east of Three Notch trail, North of Coldwater Horse trl. Also included may be the still hunt area on the East Side Hwy 191. So if this is the area that you are talking about, then NO they werent out of the sanctioned area. Before people bad mouth other people's way of hunting they need to understand that way of life. There are a set of rules that govern these field trails. Not only state rules but national rules that have been in place since before most of us that hunt were born. If us as hunter's dont start getting along there will be no place, except high priced hunting clubs for us to hunt. And just incase any of you were wondering, yes i dog hunt, yes i participate in these field trials and yes i also still hunt. I am a member of Springhill Sportsman club which borders a big majority of the land permitted for these field trials. Not a day goes by during these field trials that dogs dont enter our club land. But the timber company had a "Good Neighbor" claus in the lease that says the dogs nor the owners will be harrassed during these state sanctioned field trials as the dogs are not actively being used to pursue game to be hunted.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

CSA said:


> Sir I do agree it seems like you have a problem with a certain group of individuals in your area but not all dog hunters purposely cast dogs on private property!
> My thing is it just seems like a lot of people act like dog hunters as a whole are bad, law breaking, unethical, and uncourteous individuals and we should punish all. What about all the individuals that sneak across or shoot across boundary lines that are still hunting, the people that shoot deer off the highways(guess only dog hunters), the people that shoot deer at night or after legal shooting hours. As far as public land goes baiting, growing marijuana, shooting does when not doe season (oh forgot only dog hunters do that too) and what I can't stand the most, letting the animal go to waste(i.e. just cutting the hams off or taking the back strap only, cutting just the horns off) Shooting deer out of season. This is what will get our natural resources taking away or destroyed faster than dog hunting as a whole. *What do individuals complain about the most? My hunt got ruined because of dogs*. Everything That is mentioned above happens a whole lot more than dogs in the wrong area either by intentional or unintentional reasons.
> I usually try to stay out of this battle and probably should keep my opinions to myself But as stated earlier it will be just a matter of time before it will all be gone if we can't get along and prosecute the criminals on all types of hunting and not everybody in one type.


I agree and my comments were not directed at you personally. I apologize if it sounded that way. 

I think the main problem is that a lot (or at least the worst)of the people that engage in dog hunting don't have a vested interest beyond a gun, their dogs, and the paraphernalia that they buy from Wal-Mart. Most of these types don't own property and see the ability to run dogs as a way to access property they would not be able to otherwise.


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

chaddd said:


> So it's to much to ask to keep your dogs out of the still hunt area? And people get pissed cause it happens all the time!



My point exactly, prosecute all. I do not dog hunt Blackwater much less NW Florida. I still hunt NW Florida and dog hunt Taylor and Dixie county Florida on private property. If it happens *ALL *the time and not once an a while when hunting a boundary line/buffer zone then it is more than Likely a certain group that is purposely doing it and needs to be stopped.
Not all dog hunting!!!!


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I agree and my comments were not directed at you personally. I apologize if it sounded that way.
> 
> I think the main problem is that a lot (or at least the worst)of the people that engage in dog hunting don't have a vested interest beyond a gun, their dogs, and the paraphernalia that they buy from Wal-Mart. Most of these types don't own property and see the ability to run dogs as a way to access property they otherwise would not be able to.




It was not, and I do realize you have a problem on your land and are seeing the worst type of person that could be called a hunter.
I just wish we could bad mouth and punish the criminals because they are on both sides of hunting and not just one.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

In High School (32 yrs ago) our SGA petioned for and was allowed a Coke machine to be installed in the lunch room - It was great - no more kiddie milk! We drank in style and the SGA counted the profits. But eventually some kid took his coke to class, then some kid was late for class because he was finishing his coke, somebody spilled coke on the gym floor and then some girl got stung by a yellow jacket that was sucking on the empty coke cans in the trash. 95% of the coke thing was good - but the other 5% ruined it for everyone. Eventually Benny Russell said "CoColer machine - Too much Trouble" and that was it - Back to the uncool kiddie milks for us. 
Point being is that if you dog hunt guys don't police yourselves AND OTHERS Dog hunting will be something that your grandkids learn about in history class. One note, I have done some work for the Southeastern Dog Hunters Association and they seem to be very proactive in Dog hunter rights and being good neighbors.... A strong organized group may just let you keep your Coke machine!


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Point being is that if you dog hunt guys don't police yourselves AND OTHERS Dog hunting will be something that your grandkids learn about in history class. One note, I have done some work for the Southeastern Dog Hunters Association and they seem to be very proactive in Dog hunter rights and being good neighbors.... A strong organized group may just let you keep your Coke machine!


That's how I look at hunting as a whole not just dog hunting.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

The point is that they have this field trail every year at the same time in a place the state says they can. They get a permit from the state naming the boundaries that stuck'em quoted. They were where they were suppose to be and we have the op complaining because they were there. They were there because the state told them too. I promise you they would have been above hwy 4 if the state would have let them. Way more roads and easier to score the dogs running fox and coyotes


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CSA said:


> That's how I look at hunting as a whole not just dog hunting.


Disagree - Hunters have placed "value" on deer.... and property owners - thru leases - have cashed in on that "value" with no investment other than a short term property lease, coupled with hunter provided insurance its almost "no risk", and for the majority, no problems. Dog hunters are not as welcomed by these property owners as dogs can not be controlled across property lines and cause landowner conflicts - killing the no risk and no problems that no dogs provide. I know of no property owners who lease their property for hunting - that would allow dogs. I grew up running dogs and will tell anyone it was the most fun I ever had while hunting..... Im gonna go & get me a Coke


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*Its true*



hyco said:


> The point is that they have this field trail every year at the same time in a place the state says they can. They get a permit from the state naming the boundaries that stuck'em quoted. They were where they were suppose to be and we have the op complaining because they were there. They were there because the state told them too. I promise you they would have been above hwy 4 if the state would have let them. Way more roads and easier to score the dogs running fox and coyotes


These hunts have been going on for years in this same area and they are perfectly legal.It does happen when the archery muzzle load in the still hunt where you are at,ask me how I know.Nobodys doing anything illeagal.Hope they bump a buck by ya,go ahead an knockem down.Nobodys got to be hatein,hey I still like to here a good race!:yes:


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Lmao*



hyco said:


> Kdawg, I thought you were a dog hunter too


I am a dog hunter hyco. I was just being a smart ass. I could give a crap if a pack of dogs runs by me while I'm still hunting because I know better than to think it ruined my hunt.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

10-4 I agree kdawg. I hoped you were being sarcastic. I perk up too when I'm still hunting and hear a pack of dogs fire up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hyco said:


> . I perk up too when I'm still hunting and hear a pack of dogs fire up.


 If you've hunted long enough you know this is a good idea. Dogs will not ruin a hunt - unless they puke in the trunk of your moms 1970 Bel-Air. Another story another time Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah I hate it when a deer just walks out into my feed plot. It's a lot more sporting to have him bound across it at 20 mph. The meat also tastes a whole lot better after you run him for a mile or so...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Somebody put a poll at the top of this thread. I'm curious to see how many that oppose dog hunting have lived here all there life? Also would love to know how many of the dog hunting haters have actually been deer hunting and had a sucessful hunt with a dog?

Me personally if I could only do one kind of hunting for the rest of my life... Right next to bird hunting with a dog, would be running a good buck race back in the day slinging mud and hauling ass drifting on a washboard road. Or rewireing the horn on your truck and training a walker hound to come to your special beep.....

Man them days were good! Killed by transplants..... But I suppose so were the Indians.....


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Well they have today and tomorrow to try and kill one slipping from the dogs. The field trial with last thru Saturday.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Have lived in Florida for ten years now, grew up in Pennsylvania. Up there most of the state is big woods and no dogs. Lease 550 acres in Virginia. We don't dog hunt but everyone else does. They turn the dogs loose on our property to push the deer. This is a massive swamp. What I have found is that they get the deer up and moving and I also sat in a tree stand many times and just watched the deer run around the dogs, driving them crazy. At no time were the deer in any danger of getting caught by the dogs. They also go across the river and hang around to see what the dogs will do. This river is deep with high sides. We cross it with steel cable for the feet and one for the hands. They have put many deer under our stands. Being and old rabbit hunter I enjoy listening to them. Maybe if I was a young hunter starting out I might feel different. Our deer are impossible to sneak up on. Way to thick. Dogs know no boundrys. They have messed up my hunt many times but still enjoy listening to them. I even help them collect there dogs. I know it is a southern thing but I dont forsee it going away either. Lean back and enjoy the choir.


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Regulations breed Regulations, a lot more things are worse then having a hunt ruined by a person or dogs, you go to the woods something is bound to happen not In your favor adapt and overcome Public Land and on Leases, everytime I go I'm happy to be there. At one time I was dedicated and didn't miss a chance to climb in, The hunting community needs to stick together, if liberal law makers get a chance the hunting forum of NW Fl will be of memories


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhh, the good ole dog thread. Wouldn't be hunting season without it....


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

And the funny thing is. It's not deer dogs. There are running fox/coyote dogs


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

And from what I gather in there proper zone too.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Not much from the OP since it has been pointed out that this was a fox/coyote field trial and had nothing to do with deer dog hunters.

Most of these folks like to hunt but don't like others way of hunting. Maybe folks don't like people sitting twenty feet in a tree ambushing deer when they least expect it.

Maybe we should all sneak around with a bow and arrow on the ground. No more elevation, food plots or trail watching.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

They could always close the Field Trial area (again) and you will never know if dogs are there to mess up YOUR hunt. It is a Dog hunting area!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

The dogs I saw were in the still hunt area not the field trail area


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you were off the horse trail road, there's about 300 yards of that that's not in the field trial area.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Chad but the permit was for areas outside the field trail area as well. What's so hard to understand that they were where the were suppose to be.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I got it the first time it was posted.


----------

